# I traded Circe in for a Poodle....



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Finally cut all of her coat off. She has a poodle cut and looks absolutely adorable!! I can't believe how much I like it and it has made her frisky and more playful! I took her in for her mothly grooming and the groomer said lets take it all off with all her mats and her coat just in terrible condition, she said I would be better off starting all over. The new coat comming in has not been the gretest.







Her coat is trimmed and coat is like velvet, tear stains practically gone! She looks awesome. I will post photos this week. Big difference from the full coat or almost.














Now for the coats and sweaters and dresses


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww! can't waet to see her new doo! are you still going to show her?


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I may try next year to show her once I get this coat under rcontrol. I left her for 10 days with the inlaws and came home to one big mat. So it was in Circe's best interest to cut if off and try again. I still can't get over how much I really like it short, she has such a beautiful face and eyes this just brings it out, it seem to make her coat appear even whiter. I look forward to grow it out and try to show her then. Thanks for asking.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I may try next year to show her once I get this coat under rcontrol. I left her for 10 days with the inlaws and came home to one big mat. So it was in Circe's best interest to cut if off and try again. I still can't get over how much I really like it short, she has such a beautiful face and eyes this just brings it out, it seem to make her coat appear even whiter. I look forward to grow it out and try to show her then. Thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know what you mean! When I had Lucy shaved down, I LOVED IT! She could walk in the wet grass and not look like a sheep. It was sooo easy! 

This is what 6 mos of growing her coat has given me

[attachment=15156:attachment]
Age 6 mos
[attachment=15157:attachment]

[attachment=15158:attachment]
6 mos later

[attachment=15159:attachment]
She's the one without the black bow (obviously)

And hey! By the time you get her coat grown out, I may actually be able to help you!















There is a slight chance that I may actually know what I am doing by then. (I think I'm about 3 hrs from you)


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

can't wait to see pictures of Circe


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow -- I can't wait to see the photos of Circe ... don't they just act like they feel like spring chickens again?


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

she is acting like a spring chicken! However, with people or unfamiliar places she acts ashamed of not having her coat. She is freezing all the time and have had to use her sweater some. I just love it!







Gonna have to attempt taking some pictures of her today and post'em


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Can't wait to see the short cut. I kept my malt Ivory short because she did not have the coat to keep it long. The two I have not cut any yet though, just pawpads and a little off the face. So chicken to try trimming but it sure does make everything easier. Ivory always was so spunky when she was freshly trimmed(or as hubby called it, mowed).
Aimee


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Can't wait to see the short cut. I kept my malt Ivory short because she did not have the coat to keep it long. The two I have not cut any yet though, just pawpads and a little off the face. So chicken to try trimming but it sure does make everything easier. Ivory always was so spunky when she was freshly trimmed(or as hubby called it, *mowed*).
> Aimee[/B]


 *Aimee, I LOVE that, "mowed", heheehe funny hubby you have. And here I thought he was just so very kind and and thoughful.









Circe must be having a lot of fun... pictures please.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Can't wait to see pictures. I am green with envy.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Can't wait to see the new Circe look!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------

